# Suggestions Record All Parts please



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

How many times has this happened to you - 

TiVo automatically records suggestions. That's awesome. It picks shows you like and didn't even know were showing these days. Gosh, I love TiVo's Suggestions!

But many shows will have 2-part'ers. And your TiVo records Part 1 of 2 and not Part 2 of 2. Or vice-versa.

TiVo, please, if you're going to record one, record both. Obviously, if I've scheduled a recording it should take priority, but if both parts are available please grab them.

Especially if they air back to back!


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

There is generally nothing in the guide data, aside from the human readable text, to indicate it is a multi-parter. So the unit can't really be sure to get them all.

When I go to watch a suggestion if I see it is Part X of Y I first check to see if the other parts are recorded so I don't get stuck with an incomplete story.


----------

